# Best Plow on the Market



## River (Dec 9, 2016)

Hello Plowsite,

My Name Is JJ and if you're on Lawnsite you probably know me as River. I've been mowing lawns for almost a dozen years, but this is my 2nd year of plowing. To be honest I wasn't really interested in plowing but I had a good amount of customers who wanted it so I did it and it keeps the winter money rolling in and keeps my guys employed. I currently run 5 3/4 ton trucks a polaris ranger and 3 Ventracs with the sweeper attachment for sidewalks.

I also Currently run the BOSS DXT 9'2 and It's a beast of a plow, but I want to know what the BEST PLOW I CAN BUY IS? The money part isn't really an issue, but I am a best of the best type guy in this buisiness and I use that as an advantage to do more work in less time. All of your info would really be valued very much to me.

Thank You Very Much

JJ


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What do you think the response would be if I went over to lawnsite and asked what the best mower was? A lot of different opinions. All plows have their pros and cons. But to answer your question, the best plow out there is the one YOU like the best.


----------



## River (Dec 9, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> What do you think the response would be if I went over to lawnsite and asked what the best mower was? A lot of different opinions. All plows have their pros and cons. But to answer your question, the best plow out there is the one YOU like the best.


Good Advice Man, Thanks Alot


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

For me, it's Boss 9'-2" DXT, or Western MVP3 9'-6". Those four inches will move more snow. For some people it would be a containment plow like a Wideout or XLS.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

the one you have.


----------



## Jmorgan829 (Dec 8, 2016)

Fisher 8 1/2 foot xv2. Best plow I've ever used. Perfect for residential and versatile enough to handle commercial. Strong and reliable pump and fast. Save time and money


----------



## czracer (Nov 28, 2014)

snowex hdv , you get the flaired vee blade with direct lift hydraulics , and option scrapmax down pressure, its like having the best of four brands combined, and plow hook up is as fast if not faster than western ultramount , and way easier to line up than a boss , no chains


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah cause you need down pressure on a 1000# plow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kimber750 said:


> Yeah cause you need down pressure on a 1000# plow.


Do two...........

PS Can anyone point me in the right direction for the best trimmer line?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do two...........
> 
> PS Can anyone point me in the right direction for the best trimmer line?


Do not 

Do they make weed whackers with down pressure? I would suggest one of those 4 strokes with the funky easy start pull start. The ones where no matter how hard you pull the motor barely turns over.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Stick edger or trimmer for edging?

Do too


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Jmorgan829 (Dec 8, 2016)

czracer said:


> snowex hdv , you get the flaired vee blade with direct lift hydraulics , and option scrapmax down pressure, its like having the best of four brands combined, and plow hook up is as fast if not faster than western ultramount , and way easier to line up than a boss , no chains


This is why you want a chained plow like a fisher. My buddy was plowing last night and his hydro live broke and had to do this. If that was a fisher first off it wouldn't have broken lol. But you could've just put in in a snowbank adjusted the chain and gotten it fixed. No messing around


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Jmorgan829 said:


> This is why you want a chained plow like a fisher. My buddy was plowing last night and his hydro live broke and had to do this. If that was a fisher first off it wouldn't have broken lol. But you could've just put in in a snowbank adjusted the chain and gotten it fixed. No messing around
> 
> View attachment 168456


Right, because chains never break. Neither do cylinders that lift the chain. Or pumps that power the cylinder that lifts the chain.

You do realize that in reality, a chain lift is a direct lift, it just has one more component?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Right, because chains never break. Neither do cylinders that lift the chain. Or pumps that power the cylinder that lifts the chain.
> 
> You do realize that in reality, a chain lift is a direct lift, it just has one more component?


Do Not:hammerhead:

I really see no benefit with either design other than a fun thing to argue over. You can still run a direct lift up a snow bank and wrap a chain around it just like in the pic. Only difference is where the chain is kept.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

is to.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

how ya gunna lift et wit oot a snow bank?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kimber750 said:


> other than a fun thing to argue over.


Is two.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> how ya gunna lift et wit oot a snow bank?


Rumour on the playground iz a ratchet strap............


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SnoFarmer said:


> how ya gunna lift et wit oot a snow bank?


How would you lift a chain lift with out a snow bank?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Rumour on the playground iz a ratchet strap............


yea there great at taking shock loads of a bouncing plow and they resist being cut when going over edges.

some say, they can lift 1k or more wit em?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

kimber750 said:


> How would you lift a chain lift with out a snow bank?


 wit ether one id use my hi~lift


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Chain lifts break to.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

some plows dont need to be chained up, you can put a collar on them
instead.

or stick a pin en a hole


----------



## Jmorgan829 (Dec 8, 2016)

Or that's why you just trade in and get a new plow every 2 years


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Got my first new Western in 97. Still going strong. Not much original tho.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Jmorgan829 said:


> Or that's why you just trade in and get a new plow every 2 years


Cause new plows don't break? Go search this forum, you will find all kinds of broken new plows. I have installed new plows that didn't work right of the crate. Best thing to do with any plow is to take care of it. Proper maintenance, store it properly, don't beat the snot out of it and remember it is not a bulldozer.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> Cause new plows don't break? Go search this forum, you will find all kinds of broken new plows. I have installed new plows that didn't work right of the crate. Best thing to do with any plow is to take care of it. Proper maintenance, store it properly, don't beat the snot out of it and remember it is not a bulldozer.


You take all the fun out of everything!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Jmorgan829 said:


> Or that's why you just trade in and get a new plow every 2 years


Yep,,,,,new parts never fail either


----------



## Jmorgan829 (Dec 8, 2016)

Less of a chance and they have warrentees


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Jmorgan829 said:


> Less of a chance and they have warrentees


So the NEW plow breaks out in the field, how you getting it home again?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Randall Ave said:


> You take all the fun out of everything!


I try.


----------



## 906Yooper (Sep 7, 2016)

Always pays to carry some stuff in the truck, I've been surprised a couple of times. No fun if it's -20 or colder and you are stuck on some back road standing there with your thumb up your ass hoping someone will drive by. No cell coverage in LOTS of places up here.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Jmorgan829 said:


> Less of a chance and they have warrentees


 When does your dealer open in the am.
While your accounts are calling going wtf?

Then they will have to do the work, well, after they finsh working on the one they have
In the shop allready.

A warentry will not save your business.

Even with a warentry you need to be prepared.


----------



## 906Yooper (Sep 7, 2016)

Jmorgan829 said:


> This is why you want a chained plow like a fisher. My buddy was plowing last night and his hydro live broke and had to do this. If that was a fisher first off it wouldn't have broken lol. But you could've just put in in a snowbank adjusted the chain and gotten it fixed. No messing around
> 
> View attachment 168456


 Not a good idea to use the light bar as an anchor point for the strap or chain, one good dip or pothole will bend the light tubing. Use that round cross support just underneath it, the one the lift cylinder is bolted to. It's a lot heavier. Learned this from experience, LOL


----------



## kid28 (Nov 27, 2013)

Boss DXT has been the best and most reliable I have ran. With that, We have pretty good Boss dealers around. If we didn't, well that could change my opinion. I think a lot of it is Dealer Support. 

And if I simply blow a hose in the field, Ill likely push it somewhere level, pull the pins and go get the hose.


----------

